# I Am Seeking An Appraisal On This Schwinn...



## dmarable (Mar 29, 2016)

I ran across this bike at my grandmothers and am trying to find out what it's worth. Condition not bad for being in the garage for years.  I don't know anything about the bike and want to learn.


----------



## spoker (Mar 29, 2016)

ell 2 start with the fork is on backwards,im only tellin you this cause if you try and ride it the handling will not be very good


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 29, 2016)

The appraisal fee will exceed the value of the bike


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 29, 2016)

A couple hundred bucks?  I don't see ya gettin much more than that....maybe..I'd take $300 and run for sure.  The headbadge is pretty cool and it is skiptooth...other than that...mehhh.


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm with Dave, maybe 200-300. It's pre war which is cool, but it's a ladies bike, and missing the original seat and fenders which hurts the value. The backwards fork is easy to fix.


CrazyDave said:


> A couple hundred bucks?  I don't see ya gettin much more than that....maybe..I'd take $300 and run for sure.  The headbadge is pretty cool and it is skiptooth...other than that...mehhh.


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 29, 2016)

That chainguard is a keeper.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 29, 2016)

Also has a nice deco stem.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 29, 2016)

add up the desirable parts = total value


----------



## Jaypem (Mar 30, 2016)

Rare re-curve fork


----------



## Dave K (Mar 30, 2016)

$75-$100 sold complete.  $200ish in parts


----------



## bricycle (Mar 30, 2016)

chain guard, stem, badge might fetch $175.....


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 30, 2016)

Jaypem said:


> Rare re-curve fork



Lol


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 30, 2016)

pre-war 38-41, repaint - as is maybe about 100 bucks- if you need the money part it out.

badge- 25-40
seat-5-10
crank-25-30
wheels-50-75
hardware- 20-30
bars-5-10
kickstand- 20-30
sentimental value- priceless


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 30, 2016)

If you'd like to see the bike kept and ridden rather than parted out, I would be interested in it.   I hate nice bike parter outters. lol.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 30, 2016)

I agree with Dave K. and Abe Lugo--spot on. Parting will take longer, require more work, and you'll end up either throwing away or giving away the frame. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Mar 30, 2016)

Jaypem said:


> Rare re-curve fork



thats an og wally world fork


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 30, 2016)

On the other hand, if you would prefer to have the bike ridden around the block... and then parted out, I'd be glad to help with that. Just sayin'


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 30, 2016)

Actually, if you spin the front wheel into it's proper riding position, it's the stem and bars that are on backwards.


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 30, 2016)

Funny. I didn't even consider the frame.   I have had to part bikes in the past.  
I'm just kind of in the middle in the whole thing. 
It's up to you.  That is why I added sentimental value. 

I have a few bikes for sale in the for sale ads.   The offers I get are the sum certain parts alone.  But what can you do?

I'm sure a lot of guys here took a quick look and would not even give 75.00 for the whole thing.


----------



## Sambikeman (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks for the education. You guys are Great,at the parts,and prices !!!


----------



## dmarable (Mar 31, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> If you'd like to see the bike kept and ridden rather than parted out, I would be interested in it.   I hate nice bike parter outters. lol.



What is your offer?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 31, 2016)

dmarable said:


> What is your offer?




If you are going to sell you need to post in the for sale section with a price. By now you should have a decent idea what it is worth. V/r Shawn


----------



## dmarable (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the great advice and information. I do want to keep it all together and would love for someone who knows how to restore it and love it to be able to enjoy it.


----------

